# HOW DID YOU FIND OUT ABOUT THE WONDERFUL HAVANESE??



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I would be interested in knowing how all of you happened to become "enlightened" about the havanese breed?? We've all acknowleged already how before we got one we had never even heard of one..."hava-what"??" I too constantly run in to or talk with people who were just like me....never heard of them! The way it happened for me was my hubby and I were at Nordstroms in the shoe department(yes I admit, I am ALSO a shoe junkie!) There was a girl shopping with this little dog in her bag, which I always wanted to do! I noticed the little thing NEVER barked at anyone which intrigued me since I have the "Queen of the Yappers", my maltese, Lexie!(love her anyway though!) I went over and began to inquire and found out she had a "designer dog"(I ONLY use that term cause it PC!). Hers was half yorkie and half Havanese(YIKES!!)   As soon as I got home I googled havanese and as they say, the rest is history!! So as of now I have "turned on" 2 people(that I know about) to the havs and now they are mommies to their own! And like me until I told them they had NEVER heard of this wonderful, muti-faceted, best kept secret breed!! I told my hubby I love to shop for shoes and that's where I found one of my other love's, havs!! Who knew?? Let's talk! Vicki


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Research.

Lots and lots of research. I knew I wanted a puppy this year, and I had NO clue what breed it would be. I knew I wanted a small dog, friendly, smart, social. I wasn't really concerned about how it "looked". I wanted a companion dog that could handle my big family and going to work with me. I asked a few friends that know alot about dogs to suggest breeds to me. One friend put "Havanese" on the top of the list. She has 5 dogs (1 havanese, the other ones are cockapoos, maltese, etc)

Anyhow, I narrowed my search down to Havanese and a few other breeds and the Havanese topped my list from day one. I ordered books about them, lurked on this forum, read websites and looked on dogster. I decided the Havanese was the right breed for me and my family.

I was RIGHT on target! Gucci made herself at home and has been a great addition to the family from day ONE. She is intellegent, loving, playful, doesn't bark alot. doesn't shed alot and allergy friendly (PERFECT!).....all of the qualities I was looking for. We just all love her so much! I even brought up to my husband the other night about getting another Hav. But he thinks she might be jealous!?....I'll have to wait on that one.She is indeed pretty spoiled with attention and love.

But I really give all the credit to my friend, Caleigh, who took the time to write a list of some suggestions of dog breeds to me and list their attributes and detributes. I believe she stated that the downside to Havanese is they do not like to be left alone (I find this to be very true, but I'm with her 95% of the time) and the require ALOT of grooming (which is not a problem for me) So it was a good call.

Great thread.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I actually came across the breed by accident! I never had a dog & had no intention of getting one - I always thought I was a "cat person" My girlfriend lost her vishla (not sure of spelling) and was trying to find a new dog, but she is terribly allergic. She researched for hypoallergenic dogs, found a 1 year old male that a breeder didnt want & had him shipped to her. We fell in LOVE with this dog, he was so great that I started to get the itch - and then itched again and then itched AGAIN  MHS - I have a bad case!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That just goes to show how addicting they are!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I found this breed through my best friend . I had lost my German shorthair to Cancer and I was really missing a furry friend . I took care of a friends dog while she care for her ailing mother but I had to give him back . We had a wonderful cat Pinot who found us and was the main furry in the house for over a year.. .
My husband convinced me a cat was enough . Then she became ill and we did everythingto save her to no avail ..
I just could not handle any more animal grief .. I was very gun shy .. My friend invited me to her home to meet her new little dog a Havanese called Tulip . She had found her through friends of her stepson .. They had one and were showing her and getting ready to breed her ..
Long story but as soon as I met Tulip she was on my lap in a heartbeat and she gave me one of her special ear lickies and then she showed me all her tricks and boy I was impressed .. I was hooked I knew I wanted a little dog just like her but not a girl as I knew my husband would not take to the bows and girlie look 
The rest is history .I found my wonderful Asta nine months later . I can definetly identify with what people have to say about trying to find a caring supportive breeder . It was no easy task I went on line and did as much research as I could but no one had dogs for sale or no one wanted to sell one to me ..I finally found a wonderful woman in Arizona who arranged for me to get Asta ..
I was actually thinking of going to the Netherlands to get one as I have a friend who lives there..
I lost Asta tragically this summer - I knew I could not live without the Havanese joy 
The rest is history now I have two ..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your stories....I just LOVE to hear people's personal stories! Reading your posts sounds just like me! So glad I've found this site and all of you because I was beginning to feel a bit of a freaky fanatic!! I had to laugh! All started out to get just one and lookey lookey!! Keep those stories coming.....they help us get to know each other better since we are spread far and wide!! Your fellow Texan Hav Lover! Vicki


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks ladies for your stories....I just LOVE to hear people's personal stories! Reading your posts sounds just like me! So glad I've found this site and all of you because I was beginning to feel a bit of a freaky fanatic!! I had to laugh! All started out to get just one and lookey lookey!! Keep those stories coming.....they help us get to know each other better since we are spread far and wide!! Your fellow Texan Hav Lover! Vicki Cosmos mom....Your story touched my heart and brought tears to my eyes! I felt your grief since I have been there too! I had the same feeling about being gun shy....just didn't want to "go there" again! I am so happy for you that you found some little furry babies to help you heal! Thanks for your story!! V ps.Oops don't know how that got posted twice!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My husband was walking through the mall around Thanksgiving of 2003 and spotted a puppy calender with a photo of a puppy that looked like what our little Maggie might have looked like as a puppy. We bought the calendar and looked inside to find out that the puppy was a Havanese (and we figured Maggie might have been a Hav mix. She had been an owner turn in to a local shelter). 
That started me on a research mission to find out all I could about the breed. We had been thinking of adding another dog to our family while we still had Maggie so that she could help show a little one the ropes, so to speak. Unfortunately we lost Maggie suddenly in April of 2004 at the age of 12 or 13 from complications of an earlier bout with cancer. Our home and hearts were empty without a little one so I continued my research, having contacted the HCA, gotten breeder referrals, emailed back and forth with a few, visited one's home to check out the adults to see what they were like (after all, anyone would fall in love with a puppy!) and in June of 2004 we brought home 10 week old McKenna. 
Just like parents of human children who yearn for another child, we did too after awhile. In May of 2005 we brought home 11 week old Sedona. She was actually a surprise birthday present to me.

We are forever grateful to whatever company published that Calendar.....I still have it.

Susan


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I was working for Thomasville a few years ago and a lady and her husband came in with the cutest dog I'd ever seen. He looked like benji, and he was small and quiet and friendly and let everyone pet him. I asked them what kind of dog he was and she said it was a havanese and I memorized the name. 

Since I've been looking for a dog, I've gone through a myriad of different breeds but always came back to Havs..so finally I just decided to go with my original gut and get a havanese. 

Next friday I get to take Capote home!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

One of my dearest girlfriends lost her dog about 10 years ago and went on a quest for another companion that was considered non-allergenic. She shared with me about the Havanese and she ended up getting a really wonderful male from a breeder in Canada.

My husband and I had been dogless for a couple of years for the first time in both of our lives and decided it was time to add another to our home. We were looking for an RV, so we wanted a smaller dog that could travel well with us. We were torn between a Havanese and a Maltese for a while. I began doing my own research and started meeting other people with Havanese and that was it. About a year later, we met a breeder in Sacramento and got to pick out our first little boy and she encouraged me to get back into showing. (My parents had Lhasa Apsos and showed them when I was younger.) That particular boy didn't stay with me long as he turned out to not be show/breeding potential, but that is what happens when you get into the show & breeding side. You can't just keep collecting dogs, although it is tempting sometimes!

Anyway, that's the short story on how we found them and ended up where we are. Now I have the bug to breed to improve. My whole personal library is dominated by books on genetics, breeding, canine anatomy, training, etc. It's slowly consuming our household. LOL


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

We've had a German Shepherd and Lhasa over the years. When those dogs passed, I started looking for a new breed. This was over 9 years ago. I researched on the internet, and found a website that asked you to put in what attributes you were looking for in a dog, and then told you which dogs fit those attributes. I wanted a dog good with children (even though ours was grown), intelligent, great temperament, loyal, and no shedding. I think I put in a few other things, but I can't remember what those were. Anyway, it came back with "Havanese (if you can find one)". Well, I checked on the internet, saw the picture of the Havanese, and fell in love. I've always loved shaggy dogs. 

Back then, it was nearly impossible to find a Havanese. I don't think they were even in the AKC then. I had to fly to Arizona to find a breeder and get a pup. That dog was so wonderful in every way, that when she passed, we immediately decided we only wanted a Havanese. For us, the Havanese is the perfect breed.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this is a great thread. I love the stories too. We learned about the HAV from my brothers family about 4 years who got their little Lucy because of my brothers allergies. I have always had really, really, really terrible allergies to everything all animals, pollen, mold, dust you name it. I had thought that all animals were out for me since I am even allergic to poodles. My husband 
always had animals- and he was sacrificing a lot being with me. When they got Lucy I spent time with her as a puppy and wasn't too bad. but I wanted to wait until she was an adult to make sure it wasn't just a puppy I wasn't allergic to. 

2 christmas's ago we took lucy for two weeks while my brothers family wa son vacation and I was fine--- month later we took her again, fine. We fell in-love (even though she was never housetrained- quite a feet to get you to love her when she's peeing all over your house) Thus began the search, We got Jasper a little over a year ago--- He is not your typical Hav. not at all velcro and very, very, very calm and mellow- although from time to time he can run-like-hell with the best of them. We began to think he was bored (we couldn't have been bored with just one) And decided to get another to bring him out a bit. So then came Cash- He is a very typical Hav. (just stole a piece of paper towel from the trash) and now I see all the posts of new puppies and....oh no I can't have three! 

I thought I was like a 12 year old with my first puppy because I was deprived of fuzzy things all my life--- but I can see it's not just me but the power of the HAV. 

Note to all those who are considering a HAV because of Allergies. With both my boys I was more allergic to them as little puppies. I think it is because the protein in their urine is a powerful allergen. And as we all know puppies pee a lot and it gets all over them. I think the enzyme in the cleaners also cause a reaction. So If you get a puppy and you are feeling itchy or wheezy, just take your medicine and wait- because from at least my experience --- it get's a lot better.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Our first dog was a lab. She was a good dog, but we did everything wrong with her. We did no research, went to a kennel that sold dogs (in the midwest) and asked for a yellow lab. They brought her out, she ran around like a maniac, and we said we'd take her! She quickly grew to 90 pounds. We had a tiny house, I worked and my husband went to school full time, she chewed everything, barked whenever she was outside and wanted in (I mean constant barking for as long as it took), tried to tackle anyone who came in the front door, and otherwise was very difficult for us to manage. We liked her anyway, but after she died at age 10 we weren't in a hurry to get another dog. 
Three years later, we saw a cute puppy in a pet store that made us think it might be nice to have a dog again. However, we had learned our lesson and decided to think about it for a while. Rather than doing no research, we did a huge amount of research! We started with a book of dog breeds from the library. We wanted to downsize from the lab, and I liked the look of Lhasas, so I turned to that page first, read about them and decided that they would be difficult for us temperment-wise. They didn't sound like they would be good with our kids. I checked shih-tzu and the list of health problems was a mile long. So I just started turning pages and came to the havanese. The description in the book sounded so perfect for us that we really didn't believe it, and started doing more research. All along, my husband's comment was "are they practically free?" He was thinking pound puppy, and I was thinking I'd be willing to pay more to minimize the unknowns!
I finally found a local breeder who invited us over to meet her havanese, and we loved them! After some more thinking, we decided to take the plunge and get one. My husband even came around on the price after he met one for the first time. By this time, the first breeder didn't have any more puppies, but we had waited this long, what was a few more months? So we started patiently looking for the pup for us, which led us to Dusty, and the rest, they say, is history!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Barbara Walters!!!!! 

I love Barbara Walters hahaha


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I first found out about the Havanese on another fitness board I belong to called Video Fitness. One of the members, I think her board name is "Icey" had a picture of a small black dog laying across the back of the couch. I couldn't place the breed, and every time I saw his face and big brown eyes, he just inexplicably called to me. I PMed her to find out what breed it was and the rest as they say is history. I have no idea, why I was so mesmorized by this dog, but I just was. Funny thing is I never, ever, ever liked small dogs. Standard Poodle was as small as I was ever willing to go (after my 125 lb Shepherd passed on), but the Havs changed all that.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Funny that this thread just came up. I've been working on stuff for a new website and came here to take a break. Here's a copy and paste of a first draft. If there are any suggestions for grammar or wording change, I would appreciate them:

We bred horses and one of our barn cats was allowed to have a litter of kittens so our daughter started asking if she could get a small dog to live in the house who we could have puppies with. All our farm dogs have been rescues who were spayed or neutered. When Pam and I met in the mid 70s she was breeding Alaskan Malamutes but had stopped breeding dogs when we had our children and concentrated on raising our kids. Pam told Hanna that the world already had too many dogs but that if she could find a dog that the world needed more of and would fit in our lifestyle that we would consider it. Hanna was about 8 years old then and read every dog book she could find in four different county libraries that we were members of. She came up with the Havanese. Neither Pam nor I had ever heard of them but the breed did indeed sound interesting so we agreed to at least go look at some.

At that time, in 1995, there were not many of them anywhere but we did find a breeder in another state and went for a visit. We all fell in love with the breed but decided to not get one from that breeder. More research was done as a school project (we homeschooled our children) and decided that if we were going to breed them that we would start with only the best female that we could find. Something around a year and a half passed before we found our foundation bitch Twinkle Little Star. She was out of the high point Havanese for 2 years in a row and by the then top producer of Champions, Charmer of Manfred. We drove all day to get to her breeder and pick her up.

We never planned on these fine little dogs completely taking over our lives but this little project has grown to the point that now we are considered one of the top breeders and have bred 5 generations of our line with 12 dogs and 5 generations in our house. We have kept only the best that we have produced in each generation to continue our line and breed to improve the breed. The Havanese have become more than a full time job for Pam, and I spend a large amount of my time with them too. Pam is now very busy on different committees with the HCA and teaching AKC judges education seminars.

We have been blessed to have found Twinkle as our foundation bitch and she will be found on the bottom line(commonly called the "Bottom Bitch Line") in any Starborn pedigree. None of these down the line from her have ever produced a health problem. If we had produced problems I have no doubt that we would have stopped long ago.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a lab/husky X for 17 yrs along with a German hep X for 16 yrs. When they died, I said no more dogs (I also had 4 cats at the time). But the house got really quiet and I was suffering with a little bit of the blues, so I started looking for a new dog. I remembered seeing Barbara Walters talking about her new puppy - a Havanese (I agree, thanks Barbara). The puppy was so cute and she said what a great breed they were - smart, loving, etc. I did some research and the rest is history. Now I have two and would love to start breeding.


TOM - the article for your website is wonderful!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom - what a great story, so your daughter is responsible for bringing Havs into your home.  

Please post a link to your website, it would be great to see all your dogs.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I went to a little mini-class reunion with about 8 friends last fall and stayed with classmate who had a 14 month old Havanese. She had gotten her in Florida while on vacation. Zsa Zsa won my heart within about 10 seconds of seeing her. I have always had big dogs and have never been attracted to the smaller, toy breeds, until I met Zsa Zsa. My daughter wanted a dog for a companion since she moved two states away, so I started looking for a Havanese for her. I got lucky and found the perfect new friend for Jackie. I wanted to keep Zoey as I had her for about two weeks before we got her to my daughter. When I said good bye, I think I cried as much at missing Zoey as I did Jackie!
So.....I wanted one for myself....and I have Izzy, a delightful addition to our family who is loved by everyone! (Well, I'm not sure Kai, our lab, is too thrilled!)


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Tom 
That is a wonderful story and it should be titled God Bless the Child .. Our Child ..
Thank you for sharing and putting a smile on my face today .
You are your wife PAm are enriching so many lives breeding these wonderflu dogs ..


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry I can spell I just can't type !! Lol - Too funny


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We lost our sheltie of 12+ years and the house was much too quiet for me.We very quickly found another sheltie,Vinnie.He was/is awesome but doesn't really care too much for my special needs little boy who just adores animals.I wanted a second dog,but it took me quite awhile to convince my husband. I would make him watch dog shows with me etc,always looking for a great small breed.He liked the chinese crested,I like dachshunds,and poms etc.I would research a breed,and it wouldn't fit our family....too fragile,too bark-y,dominant,not good with children etc.I was looking at the AKC site doing some research and found the havanese.I started going to every hav web site I could,looking for breeders,reading all about them.I just couldn't believe it could be true.....a great,non-shedding,rough and tumble dog,not "yippy" and best of all loved children.When I read they make great therapy dogs,I knew this was going to be Robbie's miracle dog!After finding just the perfect hav,we had trouble trying to pay for one.I took money from my retirement account to pay for him as I was 110 % convinced he could help my little boy.I feel like I took a huge risk,however as a parent,you are willing to try almost anything to help your child.He has been just great with Robbie,and Robbie has lost some of the tone in his fingers now.When we first got Quincy he could not even pull hair-now his fingers can pull hair(I have to watch him like a hawk)and he can even hold a color and mark hard on a paper.For most of you reading this,this is nothing,as your children were born full term and this was just a natural thing.For those who have ever been around a special needs child,these things are huge...the little everyday things others take for granted.Quincy has truely been everything they say a havanese is,and for us a another miracle(Robbie first,then Quincy).I wanted to also say I did about 6 months of research on the havanese breed first.Amazing,just amazing little dogs!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

When my German Shepherd was getting old, I wanted to get another pup, but with a new baby,(and then another) I didn't feel that I would have the time, to properly train a dominate breed. So I started my search for the perfect mellow smaller dog. One breed I looked into was the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, then one day I was watching the "View" and Barbara Walters had her "Cha Cha" on with her. I had to learn more. I found a Breeder in my Province. Went to visit. Fell totally in love.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie- What a touching and wonderful story! I am SO glad that you got Quincy for Robbie. Havanese are such a loving breed, and I'm sure Quincy and Robbie get along fabulously. It sounds like Quincy has added alot of positives to your family. Thank you for sharing your story!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie 
Thank you for your story as well . I never had the challenges in life that you have . I have the outmost admiration for you for your courage ,determination and positive attitude .
I do know about finding the right dog at the right time . Asta was that dog for me - he was always there for me during one of the most trying times of my life ..

I do know the challenges you have as a special needs mother and it is wonderful to hear how this little animal is giving your little one new direction and joy in his life ..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am enjoying the stories, especially Tom's. We had a Cairn for 16 years. My husband wanted another Cairn, but I believed no other Cairn could live up to the BIG shoes of Gizmo so I began researching other breeds. I came across the Havanese online and started to talking about their benefits and I never realized my hubby had caught on to what I was saying. He went out and bought a Havanese from less thatn a reputable breeder to surprise me. He actually went to meet the dog and fell in love and thus, we are here. 

Brutus is a delight of both of us!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, how wonderful that you found the perfect dog for Robbie. I have been a special education teacher or aide for 26 years and I do know how much the "small" achievements matter! (I have a special needs sister, as well). I took Zoey (daughter's dog) to school when I got her. It was amazing how still she was when being held by "my" kids. I work in a high school, so these are bigger kids and Zoey wasn't scared at all. I want to take Izzy, but haven't had the opportunity yet. Izzy is much more "excited" around people, so I'm not sure how she will do. She doesn't sit still like Zoey did as a puppy! Anyway, I appreciate your story. I also volunteer at our local theraputic riding center here, so I know the value of animal therapy for special needs children. I also understand the blessing they can be to a family......my sister has blessed us all and she turned 51 today!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, what a great story. Thanks for sharing it. Its wonderful to hear that Quincy helped Robbie. 

Susan


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

We've always had big dogs; like a rotweiller (best dog in the world..still missed), a bouvier, a lab/chow/whatever mix. When the last one passed away in December, I wanted a smaller dog so I could have one in the house. (Our Rot was never comfortable being inside for too long). We had watched dog shows for the last year or two, and one time we saw this little dog who was just so spunky looking, and happy, and just seemed to have this little 'bring it on, let's have fun, I'm ready for the world' attitude! We had never seen or heard of a Havanese before and started to do research on the breed. When we found that they weren't 'yappy' (my DH's only concern about a small breed) we were delighted.

Our Lab mix passed away just 2 days after my Dad...I guess Daddy needed a dog in heaven. Then we seriously began looking for a dog. Apparently DH had already been talking to a breeder. A lot of you know my story, and unfortunately we did not have a good experience. But in the end, we got a great dog  He's just like what we thought he'd be like....sassy, happy, NOT yappy, but still lets us know when someone's at the door. He's so loving, and just what we needed.

I still miss Big Dog (our Rot, Rudy). He's been gone 3 years now. I think I will always miss him. But Skiver is the sweetest little guy  Just a lot different at 3 pounds than 150 pounds! LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow - lots of responses to this one! I'll have to go through this thread more thoroughly. Some great stories, I see!

I've been hinting at wanting a dog for about 2 yrs. now. We had always said "no dogs", Ralph and I, because we had 3 young kids, love to travel and I had health issues (Fibromyalgia and chronic sciatica) that limited what I could do for a long, long time. We had cats, but they are great for people who don't want a huge commitment. They're clean, don't smell, self-potty-trained, can be left for a day or two and when we went on longer vacations, our neighbor came and fed them every day, cleaning their litter box as well as playing with them. It was great and easy! 

But...... I started thinking of getting a dog because every time I saw friends/family with dogs, my heart would ache just a little bit. I'd get these twinges of yearning.  Hubby kept saying no though so I began to research what having a dog entailed. There was a site that gave you a list of suitable breeds dependant on the answers you gave to a bunch of questions. I was 'fussy' and my criteria was pretty long, but a list came up and included the Havanese that I'd never heard of before. I started looking around on the internet. 

What I found had me convinced this was the perfect match for us! Esp. the 'no real doggy smell' and 'no hairs everywhere' part. lol For fun, I searched for Cdn. breeders to see how much these darlings were and when I saw $2000 +/- I just about flipped!!  I was one of those people that thought that paying more than a couple of hundred dollars for a dog was insane!!!! heh

Next thing you know, I finally convince hubby, and even better, convince him that the Havanese is what we need! At this point, I'd been into the research for months and losing sleep over it. It was nuts. lol

And now we have two.......


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

My sister in law has a 2 year old Hav and I just love him. After our Cairn Terrier passed away I began looking into different breeds and kept coming back to the Hav. I also wanted a dog that would be good for pet therapy at local hospitals. What a great choice. Havs are wonderful.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I must say I have been very moved by all the stories!!!! I really hope everyome shares!!


----------



## havapuppy (Apr 2, 2007)

*how we got molly...*

I was NOT a dog person - dh and the kids wanted a dog soooo bad and I said that they'd have to get rid of me first! Then we met Jasper. He was a puppy my neighbor had just gotten and I'd never seen such a well-behaved, calm little puppy! I always thought little dogs were yappy, barky and spazzy! Not Jasper! I told my husband that THAT would be a dog I could handle! I asked my friend for the breeder's contact info. and sure enough, Abby was pregnant!

I didnt' start to research the Havanese breed until we decided we were definitely getting one. I am so happy with Molly and we're getting another in May! We get to pick him/her out in the next couple weeks!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

In our case, my husband had never owned a dog and I guess he never had given it any thought. I, on the other hand, had had dogs since the age of 8. I was blessed to grow up owning a border collie x, coton ( ecuadorian import) and then a Pomeranian. I guess upon getting married and having children, the thought of never owning a dog again was not something that resonated with me. Boy, did hubby get more than he bargained for.  
Well, I waited for Eric, our eldest son, to mature a little more before considering one. I think the desire to own a dog must be hereditary because the very year I figured would be a good time to research breeds, my son began to ask for a dog. I guess, over the 11 yrs of marriage, and hearing all my stories about my dogs and experiences, the thought grew on my husband and he agreed. Before even mentioning to my son that we were considering it, Eric brought home a book on dogs. He was already getting familiar with the breeds already ( something I used to do a as a child)! We went to a local bookstore and bought a reference book on all the breeds that compared temperments, trainablility, noise and whether they were hypo-allergenic, and we narrowed it down to the beloved Havanese and the Low Chen. I began random searches at first to get all the info I could then I stumbled across the Havanese Fanciers of Canada website and well once I contacted a few breeders .... the rest is history  I was amazed at how all had "fallen" into place, but I know deep down that there is no such things as coincidences


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love reading your stories behind your havanese......I hope everyone responds to this thread!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree, Helen. No coincidences at all. Kodi and Shelby were meant to be mine (or vice versa). With all the breeders I contacted, I happened on these 2 dogs at just the right time.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have always been a cat person and I have not had a dog since I was a kid. My husband had a golden retriever who he loved dearly before we were married. My uncle got a dog a few years ago (a papillion) and this led us to start discussing how it may be nice to have a dog, but a small one. We had a very hard time chosing a breed that would work for us. My husband did not want another big dog as he felt big dogs meant a big mess. We wanted something that would be sturdy but small and that my husband would not be embarrassed walking. Also, we do not have any kids, but hoped a for a dog that would be able to adjust if we were to start a family. We thought that this dog did not exist. I started looking online at Papillion breeders even though I was not sold on the breed. A breeder I came accross bred both Papillions and Havanese. As soon as I saw a picture of the hav, I yelled for my husband that I found the dog for us. Once I did the research on the breed, I was sold. I found a wonderful breeder through the Hav Club and Brady was about to be born. She knew that he was a singleton and that he was due any day. She agreed to let us come over and meet her dogs (since we had never even seen a Hav in person). Brady was 3 days old when we went to see him and the other dogs. We were in love with him and the breed. He is one amazing little dog who just makes us smile everyday. He was definately meant to be ours!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have another "Mall" story.
Hubby and I had big dogs when we were first married. Foolish for us as we both worked full time and the poor dogs went nuts in the backyard by themselves all day. When they broke thru our fence, into the back neighbors yard, and broke thru their fence into their side neighbors yard....went thru their doggy door and met the neighbor when she came home from work (she was NOT amused) we decided it was time to find them a new home. 
Then we tried the rescue route with a boxer. Not a good match with my then two very young children, so she went back to the rescue. So we were dogless for a while.
A couple years later I started to get the "itch" to have another dog. Only this time I wanted to do it right. 
I was in the mall, and a lady was there with a big purse. She set the bag down and out crawled the cutest puppy and I was immediately in love! I talked with the lady for quiet a while finding out all I could about her little miracle. She told me it was a Havanese. I went home and researched all I could (for 6 months!) and then Daisy joined our home. The rest is history! LOL~


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

I have only had big dogs- labs- and my good friend and her shih-tzu puppy have been joining us on our hikes in the woods. My own dogs are youthful 12 year olds but I have been bracing myself for their decline by fantasizing about "next dog." Anyway, I have been so impressed by how this little shih-tzu not only keeps up with us, but runs circles around my dogs and is still ready for more at the end of a long walk. When he gets muddy, my friend just picks him up by the halter and washes him in the sink and voila! So, as I'd been contemplating the merits of a little dog, perhaps a shih-tzu, we ran into a Havanese puppy in the park. Very cute, with some shih-tzu qualities but without the flat face that has always worried me a little about the shih-tzu. I went home and read furiously about the Havanese and loved everything I read about the breed, found this forum and have to say the Havanese has totally supplanted the shih-tzu for me. I am still considering a schnauzer but keep being drawn back to the Havanese! I know when one of my dogs passes on I will be very vulnerable to latching on to a puppy, so I figure I will do my research now and find good breeders while my head is clear and there is no chance of an impulsive decision.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome, sky! I hope you find the answers you need.


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you! And mucho congratulations on your exquisite new crew!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, thank you. They are quite a treat!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Sky! My story is very similar to yours! My dog is approaching her 12th birthday and is not a young twelve. Twelve years ago, when I lost my much loved Maggie, I was so heartbroken I could hardly think straight until I had another dog in my arms. I got another dog very quickly after she died without any forethought at all to breed and I've been very lucky to have my Ayla all these years! This time though, I really wanted to think about what kind of dog would work best in our family. I like the idea of a smaller dog that fits easily in the tub, but not so small you have to worry about accidentally stepping on them! I started researching different dog breeds focusing on dogs that were small, didn't shed too much, got along well with other pets, and weren't excessively nippy or barkers. I came up with the Havanese! I also looked into the Xolocuintle (Mexican Hairless) and considered the Shih Tsu too, but the family really wants a dog with hair and I worry about those little pushed in noses. Once I had read all about the Havanese, we went to a dog show to see these dogs in person and the family vote was unanimous!
We want a Havanese!


----------



## agilitygrandma (Apr 3, 2007)

I love reading all these stories about how everyone got their Havs. I had a 5 year old Bichon and was looking for another small fluffy dog. I didn't want another Bichon because they all look alike and I wanted people to be able to tell my dogs apart. I am licensed as a home child care provider, and have to have dogs that are exceptionally good with children, yet sturdy enough that the kids won't hurt them. One night I sat down and watched the Westminster Kennel Club Show, and wrote down the names of all the little furball breeds that I was attracted to. Then I hit the internet, researching all the breeds I had been attracted to! As soon as I found the Havanese websites, I was in love!! Then finding a Havanese puppy was not as easy as I had anticipated. I couldn't find any puppies near by, but I did find three breeders about two hours away, yet quite spread out. I took my oldest grandson, who was then 9, and we spent a day on the road, checking out Havanese puppies at these far flung breeders. They were all just adorable, but we both fell in love with the same one, who was at the last place that we visited. I was looking for a "peppy" little puppy, hoping to someday do agility with him as I do with my Bichon. Teddy was and is absolutely the perfect puppy for me, for my family, and for my day care business. He's adorable, energetic, loving, charming, enchanting, delightful, cuddly, and still a puppy at three. He's a little scamp and I never know what he's going to get into next. He loves his older brother, our two cats, the day care kids, and our 7 grandchildren, but is still quite the momma's boy with me. And the funniest part, he's cream colored and people who don't know dogs get the two dogs mixed up. Here's Teddy with big brother Casper:


----------



## agilitygrandma (Apr 3, 2007)

Gosh, how did that picture get so big? I'm sorry about that. It was just a little thumbnail photo that I thought I was attaching!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous!! How in the world do you keep them that clean??


----------



## agilitygrandma (Apr 3, 2007)

They're not always that clean. They love to play outside with the day care kids or our grandkids; chasing after balls and following the kids around. They also enjoy rolling around in the mud/dirt to scratch their backs, covering themselves with twigs, leaves, etc. But once they dry off, they clean up very well with a quick brushing. I'm actually amazed myself at how easy it is to keep them looking nice. They do also go to a good groomer every 6 weeks and have pretty short haircuts, which is the real key.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice dogs Agility Grama!They are both really pretty!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Agilitygrandma, your two pups are so sweet  I just love the way Teddy sits - just like winnie the pooh - my Oreo does that too


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havapuppy, welcome! Love your story!!

Katie, that is too funny! I can only imagine the look on the neighbor's face, seeing your two dogs there!! LOL

Agilitygrandma, those are two adorable cuties!! 

It's great reading everyone's post in here.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Lots of great stories and adorable pups. My "MHS" is getting worse.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I had not had a dog since my marriage to my husband 19 years ago...he really is not a dog person, had allergies etc. We had cats who stayed outside until our baby kitty shadow hopped across the backyard and into our lives and became the spoiled house kitty. I had also done the on line "what kind of dog is good for you" questionaire and with our life - allergies, etc the only thing that kept popping up was poodle, and such - I had a poodle as a child that I loved dearly but hubby just was not interested. For some reason I did the questionaire again in Sept. and up popped Havanese - a hava knee I thought - what the heck is that? so like many other i went to my best friend google and i literally started tearing up...I just knew I had to have one......

A week later I had a slow day at work and googled the heck out of havanese...found this forum read everything I could find on the forum and on everyother site possible and coincidently found a breeder in CA. I saw a pix of Ollie (I desperately wanted a black baby) and I knew he had to be mine...but how would I do this....

My girlfriend and I were going out on that Friday nite to meet some other friends and we had an adult beverage at home and I showed her Ollie on the website..and finally got the nerve to call hubby into the office (I blame that on my adult beverage)...his reaction - cute but NO DOGS! I couldn't sleep that nite was up at 6 am just looking at my baby, saw that they were located in Sacramento Valley(I thought that would be 2 hours away)and hubby caught me when he got up...I finally just called the breeder for my own information to ask about testing blah blah, but got a message. Hubby and I went out to lunch, then to look for tiles (we were redoing our bathroom) and my cell phone rang in the showroom - I took it outside and breeder said the exact words I was looking for - she described the personality of the 2 puppies (the others were reserved) and Ollie was described as ...SOFT...just as I could tell from his pix...and he was the little one from the litter. I came into the showroom with tears in my eyes - hubby saw me rolled his and...well we drove 3.5 hours directly from the showroom to breeder - JUST TO LOOK! Ha ha...the entire way I was told.....IF YOU CRY ALL THE WAY HOME WHEN WE LEAVE THE PUPPY BEHIND I WILL BE SO ANGRY YOU PUT ME IN THIS POSITION!!!(Of course we were driving 3 hours so I thought there was hope)...Came to the house walked in she laid a blanket down and we sat on the floor and she let the puppies out - they just ran and played and were going crazy....Except of course...Ollie....he just walked up to hubby gave him a kiss jumped on his lap and snuggled up and had a little puppy nap....need I say anything more!!!!!!!!

I became...Olliesmom

AKA Catherine


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Great Story - so sweet they always know where the resistance is and make a point of overcoming it .. 
He sounds like a little keeper ..


----------



## agilitygrandma (Apr 3, 2007)

All of these Havs are absolutely adorable, and I just love the stories of how all of you heard about the breed and then found your pups. Uh, Oh, I think I might be coming down with MHS! It's seems to be contagious! I'm afraid I'm going to have to fight it off for a little while, but I know that someday I'll have another one too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Catherine, my eyes just now teared up reading your story. My husband too, when Jasper came home said " I didn't think he would be so cute." And I would catch him when he thought no one was looking cooing at little Jassy. Cash was different, not quite so "soft" in personality and he was older but they have truly become his boys. So did you leave with Ollie right then and there?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

oh yes! Hubby said....and who do we make the check to!!!!!!

We call him our favorite child - he adores him!

Catherine


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine - that's such a wonderful story. I truly believe that the dogs pick you as much as you pick them. 

When we were getting ready to pick up our Brandy ( red) poodle, we were all set to get her sister. In the words of the breeder, the sister who was also a red was the pick of the litter. We visited the pups twice and Brandy kept running up to Alex (my husband) first, giving him kisses and playing with him. The second time we came to pick up the pup (still thinking of getting the other female), Brandy just jumped into Alex's arms and wouldn't come down, so we left with her. lol


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

you are right - somehow they just know...like Ollie, Brandy knew who her Mommy and Daddy were!! And they both made sure we knew it!!!

Catherine


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I felt that way about Asta he just lept into my arms like where have you been I knew you were my Mom. 
We were connected from Day 1 !


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

sniff, ...... sniff, .....  What a sweet story, Catherine! You have a wonderful hubby there who couldn't resist not only you, but Ollie too. What a softie.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

When it comes to Ollie...oh yes

Now my almost 16 year old son....uh no!!!

I too love these stories - I just kept on rambling!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

My children all left the "nest" so to speak. I needed a companion for this new stage of my life. I had a 15 year old Wheaten Terrier that was somewhat difficult his entire life and really not a companion pet. So the next time around I wanted a friendly people loving dog. I started to research and heard about the Havanese. Big dogs in little bodies, velcro dogs. Sounded just what I was looking for. I read everything I could and went to shows to see the breed in action. I was hooked and I found a breeder in the area and waited for a litter. Finally one became available about a year and a half later and she was well worth the wait. Tough going in the house training department in the beginning but we were both learning since it had been a long time since I trained a puppy. But she is 10 mos old now and my constant companion. A wonderful happy little dog that just wants to be with you every minute of the day. Loves people and is eager to greet any visitor to our home. During the wait for Lola I also acquired another small breed dog from the same breeder that was a year old and needed a home. Another bicon breed called a Russian Bolonka. She is also a wonderful little companion dog. Together, Lola and Maggie get along wonderfully and are happy additions to our family. They are smart and fun to be around and love to entertain anyone who is willing to be entertained. I love the Havanese breed because they are just as they are described in all of the research that I have done. It is easy to become so attached to these little munchkins because they have so much love to give their owners. I am so glad to have found this site to find other people like myself who are willing to share information and entertaining stories about this wonderful companion breed. As rare as they are, there are two other Havanese in my area that Lola and Maggie have as their little buddies. They are all very entertaining to watch when they have the occasion to get together.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

DH took a survey to find the perfect dog. Havs were right up there. I warmed up to the idea after seeing a local breeders beautiful dogs. Soft and sweet, I was sold. But, I am a sucker for a wet nose and 4 paws too!
I love the fact they are built for families and dread that they are now marketing mini's. We had to place our Papillon in a new home because he hated my son. Logan never did anything to him. He just didn't like not being "top dog." I see Monarch from time to time I just want to take him back, but I know it would just kill the lady who spoils him now. 2 years w/o a dog is the longest I have ever gone. And Logan also stated several times a day he wants one too. So does DH, but he's been dealing with the fallout of a grandmother that is like the Energizer Bunny. Takes a lick'n and keeps on tickin. In the mean time she scares the daylights out of the family and we put our lives on hold to speed up to ND at a moments notice. I can't wait to be 96...I better have my Hav by then!


----------

